# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Communauté] Ligue Blood Bowl CPC : 5e mois, inscriptions ouvertes pour la saison 3.

## von_yaourt

Il y a des mois où tout se passe bien, comme celui que je viens de vivre, qui donnent presque envie de jouer à Blood Bowl avec le sourire. La saison se déroule bien, mon groupe a pris tellement d'avance qu'il est déjà fini et que je me suis assuré la place de champion de ma division ainsi qu'une qualification en playoffs ; et en plus je me suis fait sortir suffisamment vite de tous les tournois annexes pour jouer à autre chose. Ouf. Enfin du temps pour moi ! Alors autant le mettre à profit.

Lire la suite sur le site.

----------

